# SKID PAN TRAINING, POSTPONED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Winter is approaching fast and I have been asked to organize another day at the Police Training Skid Pan at Hixon, Staffordshire. Who's up for it?

Here is last year's info on the event
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... n+training


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Any Ideas on dates and pricing for this years event?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Prices will be roughly the same as last year.

Dates? defo before winter sets in!! November perhaps? We usually go on a Saturday and spend all day there: great fun and a super learning experience [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Put me down as a definate, subject only to the final date being set


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Put me down as a definate, subject only to the final date being set


 [smiley=rifle.gif] you've just been put down, Sue :wink: 
OOOPPSSSSSSS, sorry :wink: :roll: 

So, teams of three: - [no more than 4 teams]

Team 1: Sue, Dani, Steve


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm interested... subject to dates, prices, planetary alignment, chocolate content and babe factor... [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good on you Steve,

if you check the thread on my initial post, the price is dependent on number of people taking part. Based on four groups of three drivers, you are looking at around about Â£42 per person.

Re date, I will contact Hixon skid pan as soon as I know that we are 9 or more participants.

Re planetary alignment, perhaps we can change this to suit you? :wink:

Re chocolate content, I will make sure that I'll bring sufficient supplies 

Re babe factor, that's out of my control :roll:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeh count me in depending on dates as it sounds loads of fun :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great 8) 

so we now have:

Team 1: Sue, Dani, Steve
Team 2: dude-one, Barry, 
.
.

I have no doubt we'll soon have 4 full teams


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Yodha, you can put me down to come but not in the same team as kiTTcaTT :-*


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Yodha, you can put me down to come but not in the same team as kiTTcaTT :-*


It's good to meet a fellow Jedi on here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just what is going on here  
First ObiWan, now Yodah as well??

I'll put you in team 2, Barry 

Yodah, are you doing the skid pan training too :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Yoda, are you doing the skid pan training too :roll:


I'm not sure yet. It will depend on dates really :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda, are you doing the skid pan training too :roll:
> ...


Well, as it is supposed to help everyone with winter driving I would suggest that end of November sounds about right?

How about Saturday, 26th November??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Yodah said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Yodha, you can put me down to come but not in the same team as kiTTcaTT :-*
> ...


I now find myself being drawn to the Dark Side!!!! This Jedi has only one master. Master Yodha drives the Yellow Peril :twisted: , may the force be with her. (I am however available at reasonable rates to the highest bidder)   Hope you can make the dinner?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Just what is going on here
> First ObiWan, now Yodah as well??
> 
> I'll put you in team 2, Barry
> ...


Team 2 and the date looks good for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Master Yodha drives the Yellow Peril


Excuse me please, but only I drive A3DFU!!! [well, with some exceptions]

God knows who that Yoda(h) is ?? :?



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just what is going on here
> ...


Let's go with the 26th November then.

I'll give Staff Police a ring next week


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Master Yodha drives the Yellow Peril


Its in the eyes :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Its in the eyes :twisted:


The date, no doubt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I might be out in Cardiff that day watching Wales v Oz in the rugby. Will know soon whether I have tickets.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No date has been fixed yet, Steve. Perhaps we should have a vote on it?

All Saturdays in November are o.k. for me, bar 12th November. December Saturdays are no-go for me.

Ideas on that?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

*Steve's Saturday Scenario*

22/10 - free
29/10 - busy
05/11 - free
12/11 - busy
19/11 - maybe (depending on recovery from hospital visit)
26/11 - maybe (depends on getting rugby tickets)
03/12 - free (although it is the mother-in-law's birthday... so, maybe really)
10/12 - free
17/12 - busy
24/12 - plan on being rather intoxicated

And all that is with no known Xmas parties booked in, so it will definitely change.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> No date has been fixed yet, Steve. Perhaps we should have a vote on it?
> 
> All Saturdays in November are o.k. for me, bar 12th November. December Saturdays are no-go for me.
> 
> Ideas on that?


Saturdays should be ok in November except for 19th for me and kiTTcaTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Barry

I can't do October or December Saturdays :?

So, how about more votes on these dates

_05/11 - free 
12/11 - busy 
26/11 - maybe (depends on getting rugby tickets) _

Looks to me as if the 5th November is a good date? If so, we need to have 4 more drivers who will commit to it. We will need to be between 9 and 12 people.

So far we have:
Team 1: Sue, Dani, Steve 
Team 2: dude-one, Barry,


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> O.K. Barry
> 
> I can't do October or December Saturdays :?
> 
> ...


Dani

This is getting worse. Just informed by kiTTcaTT that we have big event in Manchester on the 5th November that cannot be changed - my mistake, sorry.  
We may have already covered this but are Sundays a non starter?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I guess we'll simply have to wait and see ....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like this may have to wait until early 2006: too many demands on my weekends :?

Any idea when???? A new year's skid pan meet on 7th January perhaps????


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'll like to try this but the weekends before Christmas are just too busy. Would be nice to have something to look forward in the new year. 7th Jan looks fine so far.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

If we're looking at January, 7th & 21st are free at this stage.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If everyone else will be happy with an outing in the New Year, let's go for the 7th January then?

I'll be skiing the last 2 weeks in January .... and I hope that KiTT_CaTT and ObiWan will join us on that, at least for part of the ski holiday


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> If everyone else will be happy with an outing in the New Year, let's go for the 7th January then?
> 
> I'll be skiing the last 2 weeks in January .... and I hope that KiTT_CaTT and ObiWan will join us on that, at least for part of the ski holiday


I`m on the case!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > If everyone else will be happy with an outing in the New Year, let's go for the 7th January then?
> ...


On the case for both, me hopes


----------



## umbrella853 (Oct 8, 2005)

> Prices will be roughly the same as last year.


 I think you have figured it out. )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

umbrella853 said:


> > Prices will be roughly the same as last year.
> 
> 
> I think you have figured it out. )


 :?

There is a link to last years skid pan visit on the first page/post with prices explained :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If anyone is hesitating on doing this, dont!
you learn a different set of skills to say a track day and its a superb day out.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> If anyone is hesitating on doing this, dont!
> you learn a different set of skills to say a track day and its a superb day out.


It is indeed, and I've found in the past that the people who like it most are the ladies. They usually walk away with a meag big grin -scrap that: smile  - on their faces  8)

I'm in the process on negociating weekends off, so there may still be a cance of doing this before the bad weather sets in


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani- My daughter Katie and myself are well up for this not bothered about dates just book us in

thanks Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Paul 

I will check with the Police when the skid pan is available and then post dates. I think we are enough now to hire the venue for a few hours.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,
I am very much interested in this also! Please let me know what date you have booked and where to send any deposit if required!

Regards,
Waseq / Waz-TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Waz,

the person responsible for taking the booking is on hols atm that's why I've been quiet. He should be back beginning of November.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is no chance we'll do this before the turn of the year now.

How are peeps doing for 14th January? Any good?
[that's just greaTT practice for anyone going to a ski resort by car!]
:wink: :wink: :wink: .. am I hinting???


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani Jan 14th is fine for me and Katie

thanks Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good, Paul 

I will wait for two (or five) more peeps to reply and then book the skid pan for Saturday, 14th January.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I still want to do this but now the date has changed i'm not sure it's possible. Could have made the 7th Jan or 21st but not the 14th.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I still want to do this but now the date has changed i'm not sure it's possible. Could have made the 7th Jan or 21st but not the 14th.


Sorry, Lisa 

Perhaps we can have another session later in the year which will suit you?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> There is no chance we'll do this before the turn of the year now.
> 
> How are peeps doing for 14th January? Any good?
> [that's just greaTT practice for anyone going to a ski resort by car!]
> :wink: :wink: :wink: .. am I hinting???


Hi Dani, kiTTcaTT would be available for the 14th Jan but I need a few days to check about my own availability. Do they not do Sundays?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > There is no chance we'll do this before the turn of the year now.
> ...


You know you want to do it, ObiWan. You know you will benefit from the skidpan training for when we go skiing on the 17th Jan  
You already know that it doesnt matter whether it will be a Saturday or a Sunday as both are your days off work and no doubt you have also concluded that you must join us for it will be a good learning experience  
May the force be with you :-* 
[and I will ask if Sunday is possible :? ]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I can make the 14th Jan at the moment, but as for skiing well :? :? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I can make the 14th Jan at the moment, but as for skiing well :? :? :?


Just focus your gaze on the tree outside, notice the branches swaying gently in the breeze, hear the wind rustling those leafes and smell the fresh clean air. 
While you are relaxing, see this fabulous mountain region covered in the whitest snow you've ever seen, breath the fresh crisp winter air, hear the sleigh bells ring, feel the warming sunshine on your skin while walking through a flurry of polar snow, experience the happyness of total tranquility...
... you know you want to come with us  :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I can make the 14th Jan at the moment, but as for skiing well :? :? :?
> ...


 [smiley=end.gif] Public humiliation will not work.............. :wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

the original date of 7th jan is the only one that suits me... so count me out for now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Sorry Barry,
it's called the Milton Model of Hypnotic Language - not humiliation :roll: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> the original date of 7th jan is the only one that suits me... so count me out for now.


Sorry Steve,

my weekend courses are re-instated and I'm doing one on the 7th and 8th January 

*Perhaps it will be better to wait until February? I should be fine after the 10th Feb. What does everyone think?
Votes, please  *


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

February is best for me, clear apart from the 18th


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

February is best for me, I can make any date in February


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sue&Barry, I've changed the title. Let's see what people want?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Cake, we all want cake, big juicy cake.................... :wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'll be in sunny Australia for most of Feb, so probably count me out for this round altogether. Maybe look at doing it again later in the year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Cake, we all want cake, big juicy cake.................... :wink:


  
you got that one wrong, that's this Sunday :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The first 3 Saturdays in Feb are fine for me Dani after that the sunshine starts to call me so will more then likely be off to Tenerife the last week of Feb

all the best paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one, Lisa, Yoda, umbrella?

Any votes on dates :roll:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Most weekends in Feb should be OK with me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Most weekends in Feb should be OK with me


Sounds like we're heading for a Feb date now?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The sooner we get something booked and deposits paid the better [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> The sooner we get something booked and deposits paid the better [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yesterday's cruise wasn't that bad or was it 

How does Saturday, 11th February 2006, suit everyone then?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > The sooner we get something booked and deposits paid the better [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Sunday's cruise was great, we really enjoyed it. The scenery was awesome. Just got to get KiTTcaTT playing out a bit more 

Saturday 11th is good for both of us.


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Really enjoyed the drive thankyou.Sunshine and good food.
Looking forward to the skid pan day.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Can only make 4th or 18th in Feb.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Can only make 4th or 18th in Feb.


But there would be 2 of us for that date, if that helps any?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Any room for another? , pleeeeeaaase :-*

Saturday 4th or 18th for me too.

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Can only make 4th or 18th in Feb.
> ...


That's great Tim and Lisa  8) 
.
.
.

but would that be the 11th, Tim?

Help!!!!! 
4th and 18th are out for me 

Perhaps we should say some time in July? :roll: 
[just joking]


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

I would like to do this as well.

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

500RED said:


> I would like to do this as well.
> 
> Thanks


Right then,

I think it will have to be a poll between 11th and 25th February 2006


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani- Either date for me book us in Paul & Katie


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

11th Feb is OK for me!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani- Have we got a date fixed yet. I missed the poll


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry folks, the skid pan training day has to be postponed :? 
I had a telephone call from Staff police today: the pan needs some maintainance and one of their cars is out of action 

It now looks like late February/early March


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

If winter is as bad as some are forecasting we will get plenty of practice anyway before then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> If winter is as bad as some are forecasting we will get plenty of practice anyway before then


Pretty mild here today 

Oh, and congratulations on your fourth star


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > If winter is as bad as some are forecasting we will get plenty of practice anyway before then
> ...


Never noticed :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Someone pays attention 

Oh, and *you* will get plenty of practice in Austrria 8) :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Studded tyres in Austria I hope :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Studded tyres in Austria I hope :?


Most likely winter tyres, but this should prove enough


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Studded tyres in Austria I hope :?
> ...


 :? should?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Rephrase: it *will *be enough :-*


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I would be interested in doing this if no one minds me coming along in the Evo...?

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> I would be interested in doing this if no one minds me coming along in the Evo...?
> 
> Do we have a date yet?


Sorry Stu,

still no date. Of course you are welcome


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I missed this first time(s). I'm keen

Cheers
Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I get in touch with them again when I get back from skiing, so that's the second week in February.

I have my plate full with a heap of sh1t at the moment so should I be preoccupied with other things, anyone, please jog my mind.


----------

